# My update with Bonnie Palmer



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Since the thread where I was airing my dirty laundry is now closed, I felt it necessary to start a new one so that I may update anyone who is interested. Bonnie and I have spoken. To avoid this thread from becoming inflammatory, I have decided that it's best to keep the details between Bonnie and myself.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lori*  
_Bonnie and I have spoken and we are working together on this. _

I'm very glad that you and Bonnie are working together on this. I called Bonnie a couple times for you to let her know that you were upset because I knew she would want to do right by you and any other puppy she bred. That is the Bonnie that I know.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad to hear this. That's the Bonnie I know too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lori said:


> Since the thread where I was airing my dirty laundry is now closed, I felt it necessary to start a new one so that I may update anyone who is interested. Bonnie and I have spoken and we are working together on this. To avoid this thread becoming inflammatory, I have decided that it's best to keep the details between Bonnie and myself.


 
Lori, you are a sweetheart, hugs to you and your baby, and hoping for the best for you and your precious one.

Many hugs,
Christine


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lori, i hope it all works out for you.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:huh::huh: It's okay to openly bash Bonnie on this board, but it's not okay to tell anything about what she's said? 

I'm assuming she hadn't even read your e-mail. People are so quick to jump to the wrong conclusions. What a shame.

Regardless, it's good to know you've been in touch with Bonnie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lori, I hope you and Bonnie can work things out between you.:blush:Thank you for letting us know you have spoken with her.:Good luck:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that you both are in contact with each other.......Thank you Sophia! You are just a love~~~~:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully, you will be able to work out your problems with Bonnie. Thank you for letting us know you have been in touch.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bravo for you both! :clap:
I don't always remember this myself (I can be a screamer & a whiner: :wine::goof:!) but it is sometimes true that 
"a whisper is more easily heard than a megaphone!"


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Good for you and i hope that everything works out.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Good for you and i hope that everything works out.


me too


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to see things seem to be "working out".


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lori, I'm so glad you were able to speak with Bonnie and are working things out!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Good for you and i hope that everything works out.


 
me three:biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

coco said:


> :huh::huh: It's okay to openly bash Bonnie on this board, but it's not okay to tell anything about what she's said?
> 
> I'm assuming she hadn't even read your e-mail. People are so quick to jump to the wrong conclusions. What a shame.
> 
> Regardless, it's good to know you've been in touch with Bonnie.


The OP 'openly bashed' her breeder? Is sharing a not positive experience considered the same thing as bashing?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> The OP 'openly bashed' her breeder? Is sharing a not positive experience considered the same thing as bashing?


 
i too was wandering the same thing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> i too was wandering the same thing.


Honestly, if sharing a not great experience with a breeder (and keeping it to the facts and not doing any wild accusations) is considered 'bashing', then well... I don't really know what to say.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if sharing a not great experience with a breeder (and keeping it to the facts and not doing any wild accusations) is considered 'bashing', then well... I don't really know what to say.


 

I was under the impression that we could post both positive and negative experiences with a breeder as long as it was first hand experience and not hear say.  Was that correct or am i just imagining it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

coco said:


> :huh::huh: It's okay to openly bash Bonnie on this board, but it's not okay to tell anything about what she's said?
> 
> I'm assuming she hadn't even read your e-mail. People are so quick to jump to the wrong conclusions. What a shame.
> 
> Regardless, it's good to know you've been in touch with Bonnie.





bellaratamaltese said:


> The OP 'openly bashed' her breeder? Is sharing a not positive experience considered the same thing as bashing?





mysugarbears said:


> i too was wandering the same thing.





bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if sharing a not great experience with a breeder (and keeping it to the facts and not doing any wild accusations) is considered 'bashing', then well... I don't really know what to say.


Stacy, you make an excellent point. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I was under the impression that we could post both positive and negative experiences with a breeder as long as it was first hand experience and not hear say.  Was that correct or am i just imagining it?


You are right.

1. Please only reply if you have *first-hand* experience with the breeder. 
2. Do not make speculative posts of what you "think" the situation "might" be.
3. Do not post anything based on what you have heard.
4. Out of courtesy to the original poster, please stay on topic.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lori said:


> Since the thread where I was *airing my dirty laundry* is now closed, I felt it necessary to start a new one so that I may update anyone who is interested. Bonnie and I have spoken. To avoid this thread from becoming inflammatory, I have decided that it's best to keep the details between Bonnie and myself.


Lori, I'm glad things are looking up for you. I don't think you were airing "dirty laundry" in the other thread. I'm not sure why that term is being used for your sharing within SM's rules your experience with a breeder. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the problem was she hadn't talked to Bonnie yet and it seemed as if Bonnie wasn't interested. That wasn't the case.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Like breeder health guarantees - We learned (I certainly did) last year not all health guarantees are exactly like same from the same breeder, and they are not made public. So whatever has been agreed to may not be what someone else experienced with the same breeder thus keeping it confidential. 

Can't we as a forum be content that an owner and breeder situation is being resolved?









edited - Hmm. guess not b/c it continues to be nit picked. *Let's move on!*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> I think the problem was she hadn't talked to Bonnie yet and it seemed as if Bonnie wasn't interested. That wasn't the case.


 

Your speculating, you don't really know what happened. It is now between Lori and Bonnie. If Lori doesn't want to share, that is her business. All Lori did was share she experienced "firsthand" with Bonnie there was no bashing going on.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Lori I think your situation and your willingness to share it has been helpful in many ways. If in turn it has finally gotten your breeder's attention, good. I've heard many times that "breeders" hate this forum and some won't even sell to members. If a breeder does feel that way, it makes me wonder why...... which is off topic so I won't speculate. Bonnie has many fans here so she probably isn't too worried about you sharing your puppy's problem.

Hope your puppy is doing better and that your love and hard work will help him be a happy confident boy.:wub: Don't think I've seen his picture. How about it? :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Your speculating, you don't really know what happened. It is now between Lori and Bonnie. If Lori doesn't want to share, that is her business. All Lori did was share she experienced "firsthand" with Bonnie there was no bashing going on.


I wasn't speculating. I was going by what Lori told me and the fact Bonnie had not seen her email.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cosy said:


> I think the problem was she hadn't talked to Bonnie yet and it seemed as if Bonnie wasn't interested. That wasn't the case.





Cosy said:


> I wasn't speculating. I was going by what Lori told me and the fact Bonnie had not seen her email.


That is hearsay, not firsthand information. It is against the rules.


1. Please only reply if you have *first-hand* experience with the breeder. 

*2. Do not make speculative posts of what you "think" the situation "might" be.

3. Do not post anything based on what you have heard.

* 4. Out of courtesy to the original poster, please stay on topic.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope things get sorted Lori.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, cancel the "I think" in my post. LOL Sheesh.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread has been reported. Normally, I would delete the posts in question or edit them out but once a user starts quoting the reported posts in question, it doesn't make sense for us to remove the quote. Please remember the rules about no speculation on breeder experiences. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

admin said:


> This thread has been reported. Normally, I would delete the posts in question or edit them out but once a user starts quoting the reported posts in question, it doesn't make sense for us to remove the quote. Please remember the rules about no speculation on breeder experiences. Thank you everyone.


 
O.K., now I'm confused.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope everything works out!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Why not?*

Why not be *content *with the fact that Lori was able to finally speak to the breeder and she is obviously willing to work around the problem.

let us all be happy that they are at least talking! after all she has already made her point and we ALL saw those posts! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sure Lori is capable of working with Bonnie. Not much else to hash out here as far as I can see. Glad to see things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bump.....


----------

